# online support



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic&f=3&t=021610 tom


----------



## katjam (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks, Tom. That was very helpful.


----------

